# Biking: alone or with friends?



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Because of my job I have little time for my leisure, I can not plan rides with my friends, so often I pedal alone. The first few times I did not like it, now I enjoy the full benefits of this situation.
And you?


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

Before I moved I had a lot of friends that would "ride." And by "ride" I mean they would talk about it all the time while their bikes sat in the garage collecting dust because they would always had a reason why they couldn't come with this time. 

I usually road alone or with my wife. My bike friends sucked big time. And the once or twice a year they would actually come out and ride they would complain that were tired after literally 30 minutes of cross country single track.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

I know that kind of behavior... generally they have very expensive bikes and accessories!
I also pedal with my wife


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm kinda like you, I work six days a week. So my ride time is valuable. Most of my friends work 8-5 and have weekends to ride. Occasionally I get off at 4ish so I hate to wait around for them and get caught in traffic. If I can sneak a quickie in I'll do so. Lately, I've grown accustomed to riding by myself.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

my wife and I did a half ironman together last year so we road together a lot while training, unfortunately most of it was road rides on our cross bikes. This year were doing a full so it'll probably be alot more of the same but we now live in the mountains so at least I'll get to ride dirt after work whenever I want.


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I too have an odd work schedule and try to ride at least one of my days off. Since my friends do not have days off during the week, I ride alone. I enjoy it for the most part, there are times on my longer rides I wish I had company though.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd rather have one of those bad ass trail loving dogs to join me / my wife and I then other people lo


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

I found that riding with friends is a totally different situation than 'going for a ride' None of my friends are riders, they have bikes, a lot of them more expensive than mine, but they always have an excuse not to ride, or they are too out of shape and I spend the entire time waiting for them to push up a hill. I like my friends, but they suck as riding partners. I found a different group to ride with. People who are equally obsessed with riding. I ride with the family, but that is more an exercise in patience. I have my huntin' buddies, guitar playin' buddies, flyin' buddies, and ridin' buddies. Not a whole lot of overlap. Most of the time a just ride by myself.


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

I ride by myself at least 80% of the time. I ride with my wife once in a while and my kids have started to join me. Most of my friends think I'm insane for mountain biking ( you might get hurt,oh my!). I have a couple of friends with mountain bikes but they are too busy with family stuff or house projects/chores most of the time. We have fun when we do get out there, but I don't worry about it. I actually like riding by myself more anyways. I can go as fast as I want, ride as long as I want, can stop for a break if I want to, pick where I want to go ride etc. It is kind of refreshing. I certainly don't go out of my way trying to find new riding buddies. 
I suspect I'll do more riding with my kids in the next 5 years or so. That should be fun.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

I ride alone probably 99% of the time. I like the flexibility of setting my pace and distance on how I feel that day. I do enjoy getting out with friends when I can but most aren't available on weekday mornings when I ride.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

BAsically I just have 2 regular people I ride with and they are out of town. The MTB scene in the FT Hood area, while many ride, contains no organization at all. So much of the time I go it alone. On the rare occasion some new to the trail rider will timidly approach and ask u been here before, where's the trail or somesuch and then I get to drag them along.

edit---wow I disagree with what I am reading here. I am fairly introverted and takes me a while to warm up to folks but I would never not seek out or want people to ride with.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a group of about 22 people who have told me they are interested in riding with me. When I want to go, I send an email to the group with, "Hey, I'm going to ride X trail at X time. Let me know if you want to join me."

If it's a beginner, I put it in 3-4 and ride about 10 miles as a SS and then when they leave, I ride as fast and as far as I can for as much time as I have left.

Or, it works out that a bunch of people show and we break up in groups and plat turtle and the hare.


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mostly ride alone through choice. Relish the peace and quiet headspace.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i ride, i ride with my best friend ...


----------



## 00frontier00 (Aug 5, 2012)

Being in the Military riding buddies come a go. When I ride by myself I seem to ride alot harder as I do not have to worry about catering to anyone's style of riding. Downside to that is I find myself on alot of sketchy trails that would be good to have someone else in case things go south.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

generally, i just ride with my neighbor joe. we've been riding together for years. my old riding/racing crew broke up due to marriages, medical problems, ect. sometimes i miss riding with three or four other guys but i also very much like solo rides. i'd say one in every five of my rides is solo.


----------



## Mordock (Jan 9, 2012)

Most people around me are lazy and/or busy so I bike alone mostly


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

The group I ride with has varied schedules, so we don't get together that much. I enjoy solo rides for the convience, but I push myself harder on group rides.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been riding alone but plan on joining some local group rides now that my fitness level is a bit better.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I ride almost exclusively by myself, I have a few friends that ride but honestly I don't think they invite me along because I'm too slow for them lol.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I ride a good mix of alone/group per week. Lights really help. Nice to ride whenever you want. Wake up at 4am and can't sleep with work at 8. Go for a ride!


----------



## yellowzx (Feb 16, 2008)

I work 11p-7a so I have to get my ride in around 8am. That ride I do alone, but I try to do a longer ride in the mountains with a buddy a couple times a month.


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

Nothing turns you off more than listening to your buddies complaining about the ride being too tough or scary especially when it's not. And YES! they do tend to own very expensive bikes. I ride alone 99% of the time a couple of times a week. I can ride as long as I want, as hard as I want, as fast as I want, and as slow as I want.



Ryan The VW Tech said:


> Before I moved I had a lot of friends that would "ride." And by "ride" I mean they would talk about it all the time while their bikes sat in the garage collecting dust because they would always had a reason why they couldn't come with this time.
> 
> I usually road alone or with my wife. My bike friends sucked big time. And the once or twice a year they would actually come out and ride they would complain that were tired after literally 30 minutes of cross country single track.





toscano said:


> I know that kind of behavior... generally they have very expensive bikes and accessories!
> I also pedal with my wife


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

I ride solo or with the wife.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

My old riding friends are now too old to be riding. They just watch cheetos sports (on the tv - they eat cheetos and watch others play). I still have some roadie buddies.

The young guys can't stand riding with me because I push the bike up big hills. Fast, but still pushing. I'm 65 now and still riding and skiing the backcounty, now mostly alone. I like to travel solo, but I worry a bit about big cats watching me in the wild places I ride. Hell, I'm awful stringy and tough for a discerning cat anyway!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd say I ride my mountain bike alone about 2/3 of the time. I'd prefer to ride with others since most of the guys on my team are as fast/faster than me so it pushes me harder. However, everyone is really busy with school and most of the team are primarily roadies. On the road I ride with others about 90% of the time since I hate riding alone on the road.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

This topic fits my situation too. I am usually off weekdays from work, so I ride then. My 56 year old brother is in great shape, and he and I ride about the same pace, but he lives 120 miles from me, so we don't get to ride too often. On the other hand, my "riding buddy" is out of shape, and when we go riding, he is usually throwing up on the side of the trail as soon as we start to climb. This happens so often that I really am concerned for his health, and asked him to see a Dr. before we ride again. Also, he is so slow it is not much of a workout for me. So in short, I ride alone, a lot. The concern I have is safety. At 50 years old, I am in pretty good shape. I ride the local Mountains here in So-Cal, and as many of you know, there are a lot of areas that can be dangerous. Even though I really like to ride alone, I think about the "what if's" sometimes, and always carry basic survival stuff. It's not uncommon for me to ride 15 to 20 miles into the Mountains where there is not another soul all day. It's not easy to find a riding buddy during weekdays!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd break mine down this way. 90% solo, 5% with my brother, 5% with a stranger(s) I met at a trailhead. I really thought I was the odd one that was riding alone all the time, but I'm reading here that this is not the case. As I was thinking about it, most of the time I encounter other riders out on the trail, its more often a single (maybe 2) and less likely a group. I do tend to ride 4 out of 5 times during the week and in the morning when the rest of the world is arriving at work. My flexible hours allow this. I really enjoy the serenity of solo rides. It is very therapeutic for me. My wife gets nervous a lot, but we have worked out a good "communication program" that helps her avoid being too worried.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

If I ride alone, I usually let my wife know I'm going and that I'll call her every couple of hours or at a certain time. If she doesn't hear from me, call me and If I don't answer, use location services on my iPhone and call someone to help.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

During the week i am always solo and ride 2-3 times but shorter rides.On week-ends i ride with my brother of equal ability and ride more epic stuff.

Every once in a blue moon I'll meet someone on the trail that I'll ride with but its usually short lived for various reasons.I do enjoy mtnbiking by myself but find that i take less risks.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

75% by myself / 25% with wife and or friends.....I also find that I take less risk riding alone versus with friends....most of whom a very competitive, although they would not cop to it!!


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I've probably got more time than the average enthusiast and don't mind the occasional company. Now my ridding buddy is less experienced and thus we tend to stay on easier beginner trails/loops. It's okay in moderation but it would get old if I couldn't ride more speedy and intermediate trails/loops.


----------



## mackt (Jan 27, 2008)

Used to be almost 95% solo with the odd planned ride with a mate. Then after the "crash" of Nov 2012 to keep wife happy I set up a riding group and since then been 95% riding with at least someone else or a group.

The group thing has worked quite well over the winter - have a text contact group of 8 and have managed at least 4 per ride on Tuesday nights (which has been quite good as we all travel for work or have to be on call and all have young kids). Then have 2 mates who live close so can T one of them up for weekends and random rides during week.

However, I have started doing solo's again in the last 6 weeks - use cyclemeter on iphone with GPS tracking and that seems to be keeping things sweet at home! So should be fine unless I break some more bones...


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hard to find a biking companion with the same passion on biking and not just mountain bikes. Some of my friends just like to hang out and talk about their bikes. In those cases I'd rather bike alone.


----------



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

I ride alone a lot. I take what ever chance I can get to jump in the saddle, but the schedule is full and available slots don't come around like they used too. 

I started riding with a group of somewhat hard core or ex hard cores, who meet up year round. Anywhere from 2 to 10 show up every week. Definitely a good group of people to spend and evening ripping it up with. They look at it as their laid back social ride of the week, and leave their egos and competitive selves somewhere else. They don't even complain about my slow ass. I have also had some late night mechanicals and they have hung in there and added hours on to an already late night. 

I guess I like both types of riding. The Zen of riding alone, and the comraderie of a bunch of sh3t talking rat bastards . 




Try to make some thing better happen on the trails.


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

Most of my rides are with a group (biking friends). But this coming season if I end up helping a buddy of mine coaching our sons baseball team I will have a conflict, and will have to ride solo at some other time. I am considering riding fn early anyways because the heat and humidity of last summer cancelled a lot of the groups late day and afternoon rides. I am an early riser and I find that does not work for a lot of others, specially on weekends. Nice to be off the trail by 9 or 10 on a sunday as it leaves the rest of the day open for family activities anyways. Both of my teenage sons have developed an interest in trail riding so I may not have to go solo, I hope they can join me if they turn out to be as much fun to be with as our skiing adventures.

Blueliner


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

I enjoy group rides with friends much more than solo. We are all competitive and push each other. 

About to hit a quick loop with a buddy now and test out the new Xmas gifts!


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

We all know "those" riders that can never seem to make time to ride. And it is usually the folks with all the top end gear that are always too busy to ride. My 500 dollar Giant gets more ride time than some "friends" 3,000 dollar rides! And I don't think I ride enough!!

We have a pretty good core group of riders and most of the time it is hard to get everyone's schedules linked up. But we do all ride in small groups whenever we can, and it is really cool to have a group of 10 or more all hitting a trail at the same time. 

Even so, there are 3 or 4 of us that are pretty avid riders...but 2 of us (me and another guy)will ride at the drop of a hat and in almost any weather! Last weeks ride in snow, mud and icy trails was a hoot and guess which 2 riders were the only ones to show up?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I ride with my wife, and yes she is
my best friend, amoung other things.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

With my wife on paths and easier trails, alone on tougher trails


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

At this time of my life (44 years old), I'm lucky to have my 15-year-old son as a "go-to" riding partner. We started MTBing together earlier this year so our skill levels our basically even at this point. Physically, even can get some distance on me during the longer, sustained climbs, but I think in the tight corners and flowing S curves I can make up some ground on him. Only ridden alone a couple times but had a nice OTB experience on one of them so definitely prefer riding with a partner or group.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

I do both and enjoy both, but as many people have said, it is different. When I ride alone, I actually do a lot of thinking and have come up with some of my best work ideas. It also allows me the free time to repeatedly do a technical section and work out the best lines. 

Riding with the buds is great and almost forces you try to make certain sections. We tend to go slower on flats but harder on the ups and downs. 

Before kids, I rode mainly with my wife, which I loved. She was a great rider and looked real nice in bike shorts and nothing beats a quickie in the woods...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ A quickie in the woods is a good thing.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Solo 85% of the time, with a few select friends or family members 15%. For me riding alone is not a lonely experience, but just a peaceful time to reflect as I zip down the trail unraveling the knots of the day.


----------



## legking (Dec 8, 2012)

I ride alone on most rides. I talked a friend into riding, but he was more interested in all the gear, rather than puttin' his ass in the saddle and ridin'.

I've also ridden with strangers that I meet out on the hills.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Riding alone or with friends? Yes.  

I'm not picky, I take what I can get, when I can get it. I can't say i've spent more time riding with or without friends, and not to sound like an ungrateful, uncaring pr1ck, but I really don't pay attention to that sort of thing. My love of cycling is for cycling. If I have the opportunity to share it with someone else for a few kms, then that's great. If I have the opportunity to ride solo for a few kms then that's great too.

S'all good my man.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

have ridden alone about 95% of the time in the last year...friends too busy with kids or other things to have time for biking anymore

i'd like to find people to ride with, but hard to find anyone available to ride during the weekday in the morning


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> Riding alone or with friends? Yes.
> 
> I'm not picky, I take what I can get, when I can get it. I can't say i've spent more time riding with or without friends, and not to sound like an ungrateful, uncaring pr1ck, but I really don't pay attention to that sort of thing. My love of cycling is for cycling. If I have the opportunity to share it with someone else for a few kms, then that's great. If I have the opportunity to ride solo for a few kms then that's great too.
> 
> S'all good my man.


if i have a choice - it is always riding with friends... love the banter, encouraging, teasing, help, jokes etc that the group will provide over riding alone...

will ride alone only if no one else is available to ride with...


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I ride alone as I tend to keep a solid tempo for 2+ hours. My old riding buddies can't hang on, and sorry, the weekend riders go waaay too slow.

For a while, I was uncomfortable riding solo, but for the past few years I can't think of a better way. I take a phone, and tell my wife what loops I'm doing and more or less what time I should be home. Once I've blocked out the time and move out, I'm having a blast. Sure, it can be fun to share a ride, but on my rides I get all the outdoors and great nature action to myself. You can't beat that!


----------



## Rist (Oct 15, 2009)

Always "forever" alone


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I say both. Riding in a group makes you push yourself harder (if they hard stronger riders than you). If you ride with slow pokes, sometimes riding alone is funner because you can go fast without the worry of offending a slower rider. The calm of riding alone can be great though. I have to admit there have been times when i have been spooked riding alone when I am on more remote trails. Especially after seeing my first mountain lion last summer.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, I spent most of my summer riding with slow people, or people who smoked. I met other riders through helping with trail building. These new guys kick my ass a lot, but it has only improved me as a rider. I think if you want to improve your legs and lungs,riding with a group of advanced riders is the best way to go.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

sinfony78 said:


> have ridden alone about 95% of the time in the last year...friends too busy with kids or other things to have time for biking anymore
> 
> i'd like to find people to ride with, but hard to find anyone available to ride during the weekday in the morning


I am looking for someone to ride weekdays with. As a matter of fact, yesterday I rode with a guy from this site I had never met before, and we rode SART (Santa Ana River Trail) yesterday while it was snowing, and had a blast. He and his buddy were super cool... I'm in So-Cal if you are interested...

As many above have noted, 95% of my rides are alone. I can leave home on a weekday at 0600, be in the Mountains by 0700, ride for 3-4 hours, be back home by Noon, and have the rest of the day with the Wife. I always let her know where I am riding, and she has Garmin info for the rides I do most often. I also let my "riding buddy" whom seldom rides with me know where I'm at, and I call or text him once I'm back to the car.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

trmn8er said:


> I am looking for someone to ride weekdays with. As a matter of fact, yesterday I rode with a guy from this site I had never met before, and we rode SART (Santa Ana River Trail) yesterday while it was snowing, and had a blast. He and his buddy were super cool... I'm in So-Cal if you are interested...
> 
> As many above have noted, 95% of my rides are alone. I can leave home on a weekday at 0600, be in the Mountains by 0700, ride for 3-4 hours, be back home by Noon, and have the rest of the day with the Wife. I always let her know where I am riding, and she has Garmin info for the rides I do most often. I also let my "riding buddy" whom seldom rides with me know where I'm at, and I call or text him once I'm back to the car.


That's awesome you guys met up. I have met people from this site too. A little networking can lead to you being a better rider. I know I could benefit from riding with more people, especially people more advanced than me. :thumbsup:


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am new to riding, but have been riding quite often. I like riding alone, because I'm still working on not getting so winded. I always feel like I'm holding everyone else behind. Buuuuuuuuuuuut.............I do enjoy having others out there to joke, ride, & try and compete with. 

Guess I like a little bit of both.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I usually ride alone, but only hit more technical, black diamond trails when I'm riding with others. Last thing I need is to crash & get injured alone, hoping for help to come by randomly.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Alone, I ride in the woods to get away from people.


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

I ride 95% of the time alone. I started out riding with a buddy and a few other friends, and had a great time and learned a lot. We did it all, mountain, road, and touring. Then life kind of got in the way. I started to focus on my family and didn't have the same time to devote to riding and some of the other stuff that had always gone along with that. I miss it sometimes. 

Now when I have time to sneak in a ride, I just hit the park in my neighborhood by myself for an hour or so. I'm kind of getting board with that and have started thinking about ways to make more time for riding again. 

My wife and son also ride, but we all have our own pace so even when we are on the same trail we will split up and then meet at various spots on the trail to re-group and to keep an eye on each other. My son is now 14 and he could almost keep up with me if he would put in a little more effort, but he just doesn't seem to have the passion for it that I do. We have some other friends that ride, but we only all get together a few times a year. Those are fun times.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

wmac said:


> I have a group of about 22 people who have told me they are interested in riding with me. When I want to go, I send an email to the group with, "Hey, I'm going to ride X trail at X time. Let me know if you want to join me."


I have no hesitation about riding solo. I tend to send an email like this when none of my regular partners has suggested a ride, and I'm not feeling motivated enough to get out on my own. I haven't counted, but I imagine about half my rides are on my own.

In addition, I commonly have about 1-2 days a week with rides already planned ahead of time during a social setting or over beers: "Yeah, we should ride sometime; how about Thursday?"


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

a group is only as fast as its slowest rider...

just puttin' that out there in a neutral sense.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Vespasianus said:


> She was a great rider and looked real nice in bike shorts....


Pics or it didn´t happen


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

You know this is an interesting topic. I usually ride alone 90% of the time. I did join a local riding group on FB but have yet to go to a ride. I am still a relatively new rider and am just wondering how fast the pace of the group is.

How do they usually work? Rode rides seem a little more organized with the no drop group rides and more clearly spelled out skill levels.

Just don't want to show up and 1.) get left in the dust (b/c whats the point) or 2.) have people waiting up thinking (why did we bring this guy lol).


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

shekky said:


> a group is only as fast as its slowest rider...
> 
> just puttin' that out there in a neutral sense.


Kind of ambiguous, but hardly neutral. Implying weakness carries negative connotation. I expected more from Shekky.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

That's an impossible question to answer, and it all depends on the group. Ask around- someone should know what the group's dynamic or reputation is. In the end, the best way to find out is just giving it a shot.


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

50/50. Going out now to Kennedy. 1410 PST Los Gatos Ca. Alone, unless someone joins me at the entrance.


----------



## PDFIMAGES (Oct 15, 2010)

Mostly alone occasionally with good friend/ co worker I'm more off road trail, he's more road-hard trail rider.


----------



## CuzinMike (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd say 75% of the time I'm by myself. My local club does put on two informal group rides I try to hit each week, but oftentimes my work schedule causes me to get their either too early or too late to head out with the main pack. Plus, if it's too hot/cold/dark/etc sometimes no one else even shows up. 

I'm in the same boat as a lot of you guys in that I have friends that say they ride, but never actually want to. I'm not going to waste a beautiful Saturday morning trying to work around someone's schedule when I could get a great ride in by myself and be home having a beer by noon. 

I don't mind riding alone most of the time. I know all my local trails really well and none of them are that far from civilization. Plus, just being out in the woods by yourself is a great way to clear your mind. But, I kind of feel like it would be easier to learn new skills and up my fitness if I spent more time trying to keep up with faster guys, so I plan to do it a lot more next season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

I am pleasantly surprised by the large participation and excellent comments that everyone has shown to others.
I thank you all and I continue to follow with great interest the various contributions

ps my English is abominable, sorry ...


----------



## konamtbiker (Aug 28, 2012)

Most of my rides are alone too. I grown used to it. I do like to ride with friends when I can. It helps to have people to go with on occasion. Like most people here I don't do as much risky stuff when I'm solo.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I actually enjoy riding with others, but most of my friends are really slow. Not saying I'm fast, but I usually end up constantly waiting up for them and my usual 1.5 hr loop takes 3. So most of the time, I ride by myself, and if I ride with others, I try to ride with my faster friends.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I love to ride solo, but I'll happily drag my kid or some friends along.
It *is* nice to have someone else there in case you fall off a mountain or end up in a pile of broken ribs, but I'd say I ride solo about 80% of the time.

I like peace and quiet, and I love to stop for photos.


----------



## spiderjason (Dec 26, 2012)

Mountain trails I like doing it alone... Riding for exercise on the road or dirt road I like riding with someone...


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

Those of you that do bike alone; do you carry more gear than you would if you rode constantly with others? I only ask because I carry a lot of supplies with me when I ride especially when alone. I could pretty much survive a night on the trail if I needed. I try to prepare for a worst case scenario. Any others ride with this mentality?


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

*******#77 said:


> Those of you that do bike alone; do you carry more gear than you would if you rode constantly with others? I only ask because I carry a lot of supplies with me when I ride especially when alone. I could pretty much survive a night on the trail if I needed. I try to prepare for a worst case scenario. Any others ride with this mentality?


Yup.I ride with my pump, a spare tube, 2 commonly used hex key sizes, a mini dual screwdriver a spare blinker (battery operated) and some spare velcro straps.The pump and the hex keys get borrowed all the time because my companions didn't have any.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

*******#77 said:


> Those of you that do bike alone; do you carry more gear than you would if you rode constantly with others? I only ask because I carry a lot of supplies with me when I ride especially when alone. I could pretty much survive a night on the trail if I needed. I try to prepare for a worst case scenario. Any others ride with this mentality?


Any time I am on a Mountain ride which is pretty often, I pack my full Camel-back of water, another electrolyte type drink, extra food like Gu, Nuts, Dried Fruit, bars. I carry a Flashlight, Knife, Matches, Pump, Patches, Tire Boot, Powerlink, basic stuff. You cannot be too careful in the Mountains, especially riding alone. When I ride weekdays, I rarely see another person all day. Water is by far the most important item to me, and while it's heavy, it''s importance cannot be underestimated. Screw the weight.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

trmn8er said:


> Any time I am on a Mountain ride which is pretty often, I pack my full Camel-back of water, another electrolyte type drink, extra food like Gu, Nuts, Dried Fruit, bars. I carry a Flashlight, Knife, Matches, Pump, Patches, Tire Boot, Powerlink, basic stuff. You cannot be too careful in the Mountains, especially riding alone. When I ride weekdays, I rarely see another person all day. Water is by far the most important item to me, and while it's heavy, it''s importance cannot be underestimated. Screw the weight.


I carry a similar list, but it depends on where I'm riding. If I'm way off in the wild vs the local stuff.
Generally I have:
Camelback
Med Kit
Tube
Patch kit
2 Fruit bars
Multi-tool
Light
Super light windbreaker
Wallet/Keys
Pocket knife
Mobile
XDm
Mini-pump
Lighter

In the wild far from help I add:
Firestarter bag (swedish firesteel plus lint)
Gerber LMF 2
Paper map
Extra water
Extra socks
Extra tube
Bit of chain
Batteries for light
Replace windbreaker with a light hard shell
Space blanket
Small mirror

Basically I add the stuff I'd need to go 2 days assuming stuff went bad.


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

^^^^^i carry a lot of the above, but I would include a small trowel and toilet paper. In AZ leave no trace is a big thing, especially when duty calls!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

In my Camelbak I always carry,

cell phone
tubes, 1-26", 1-29"
multi tool
master link
toilet paper
a few baggies
pump
co2
patch kit
zip ties
rag
wet wipes
tire levers

This sounds like a lot, but doesn't
take up very much room.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I never mtn bike alone.
I always ride with my hubbie. 
We always use camelbacks. We carry our own tools and tubes etc, 
I carry a first aid kit (which has come in handy on more than one occasion)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

When I'm riding my local trails, I generally carry my small pack, which has a tube, a patch kit, a CO2 shooter, and a Y-wrench (4,5,6mm). Locally, I'm rarely more than an hour's walk home. If I'm staying closer, i.e. riding in the park across the street, I'll often go without that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Some of you have anticipated an idea I had: I was planning to open a discussion entitled " what's in our camelbak"...


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

^
Feel free to start. It's a great topic. So this thread doesn't get hijacked as well.


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

I carry nothing, apart from my phone. 

My Cannondale is all I need


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

*******#77 said:


> ^^^^^i carry a lot of the above, but I would include a small trowel and toilet paper. In AZ leave no trace is a big thing, especially when duty calls!


That's actually a seriously good suggestion. Never had that particular need on a trail... but always good to be prepared!


----------



## CuzinMike (Jul 6, 2010)

All the trails I ride regularly are in, or close to developed areas and I'm never out of cell range. Apart from more than enough water, all I carry on shorter weekday rides is my phone, a multitool, a couple spare tubes and a hand pump. That list grows if I'm going to ride longer or be farther from civilization.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

I ride solo or with my wife. I don't like riding with others because I would rather not worry about how fast or slow they want to ride. 99% of the time I would rather ride by myself, unless it's with a buddy that is a little faster than me, that way it makes me push harder. Nothing beats solitude while riding though.


----------



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

BoostN7 said:


> I carry nothing, apart from my phone.
> 
> My Cannondale is all I need


You mean you're crack-n-fail is all you need.....


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

PS, my wives Camelbak has the first aid kit
in it, because she is usually the one to crash
and need it.


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

I tend to ride alone most of the time. Weekends I ride with a group, but its more relaxed, ride a couple miles and stop. Riding with the group makes me push harder to keep up in the last bit before I know of the next stop. I am not sure it it's my 29er vs everyone's 26er, but I pedal less when I am with them and get far behind and then play catch-up.

Alone is head clearing time, time to push myself harder to beat my last time that I recorded on the local trail. Plus, I have a flexible schedule compared to the 8-5 guys that I ride with on the weekends.


----------



## FlyMolo (Dec 28, 2012)

I like both but I hate that any rider I ride with I either blow out of the water OR they are ridiculously better than me, the latter usually being the case  . I don't like holding people up, and I like to compete against my own times on my goto trails.

So I usually just ride with some water, my cell, a mono headphone so I can hear things and people on the trail but still have some inspiration. A few tools just in case too, I never go out of walking distance but I would rather ride back than walk or limp back on a half broken bike.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

The last six years, mostly solo. I used to ride road (oh no, it ain't what you think...these were not your stereotypical euro-style road snobs, they drank too much beer for that) with a group for a number of years, but then life got in the way - growing family, children's sporting commitments, etc., etc. - you know the drill. Most of them were divorced (but generally 10 - 15 years older than me, so they were a little ahead on the curve) so I just had to dial every thing back. I ride when I can, where I can. It's not ideal, but that's life.


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

I usually ride alone and often times prefer it that way. But I certainly don't mind when family comes along.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

I prefer to ride alone, I'm 53, My friends are fat and think any physical activity is stupid


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Half the time solo. The other rides are split with wife, family, and other riders. I do not mind riding with my family/wife even if it slows me down but I do not like riding in a slow group ride of others. I want to be pushed it I do a non-family group ride.

It also depends on which trails I ride. Heavily used trails I ride solo more then the less traveled trails.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

As a newbie currently on vacation with family and friends I have been doing some group rides but because of the diversity of skill and fitness levels I have found the group rides short and relatively easy because we tend to travel at the pace of our slowest rider which is much slower than me. So I have also been out on solo rides and I love the solitude and isolation, the chance to think and clear my head. I find I push myself harder up hills etc as I ride at the maximum speed I can so it becomes a great fitness workout too.

I can see the benefits and fun of both. My wife wants to join me but at the moment she is nowhere near fit enough to cycle the trails I am but I want to take her on easier trails to introduce her to the sport and let her build her base fitness. Trying to take her on tougher rides right now would just put her off and I don't want to do that. By tougher I just mean longer with more hills. Nothing technical.

When I get back home I know a couple of guys that bike our local trails so I might hook up with them for a few rides. Then it will probably be me that is the weakest/slowest rider 
- LOL.


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

Most rides are solo


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I ride solo virtually all of the time, as I am still building both my stamina and technique. 

I carry a Camelback that include the requisite stuff (tubes/patch kit, multi-tool, CO2/pump, etc) to get me out of most jams. However, after a recent flat repair that occurred late in the day, I realized that I need to take environmental considerations into packing. The temp in my area drops rapidly in my neck of the woods. The suggestion on carrying a flashlight, as well as the realization for the need of some leggings and light weight coat if caught on the trail after dark, is one I need to act upon.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I actually like to ride alone a lot better usually . I can ride at my own pace , stop when i want , and session on a drop , climb, or a specific section of a trail . I keep track of my rides and try to push as much as i can each time . Yea , its good to have company sometimes as well tho .

One thing that i HATE is when you plan something and your buddy bails on you last minute or just dont show up , OVER and OVER ...


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

aedubber said:


> I actually like to ride alone a lot better usually . I can ride at my own pace , stop when i want , and session on a drop , climb, or a specific section of a trail . I keep track of my rides and try to push as much as i can each time . Yea , its good to have company sometimes as well tho .
> 
> *...One thing that i HATE is when you plan something and your buddy bails on you last minute or just dont show up , OVER and OVER ...*


Happens to me a lot of times. I kinda put my foot down regarding this with a regular bike buddy and I told him straightforward. That fixed the error of his ways. What I don't like is when my buddy calls up at the last minute (as in in 15 minutes) for a ride.


----------



## bmw4l1f3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I rode yesterday by myself for the first time. At first it was boring, but after about 5 minutes, I realized that I could just go at whatever pace I wanted. I stopped once, not because I was tired, but because I realized I was the only person out (5pm in AZ) and enjoyed the silence. 

While I like the company and the adventure when I am with a small group, the solo ride was AWESOME and will totally continue to ride alone.


----------



## miniman868 (May 4, 2012)

I'm at about 50/50. Solo time is great for training rides. I like to climb and my regular goto's are not as strong. I also like the head time it allows, kinds of lets me work stuff out. My group rides tend to be from a local facebook group. I have met a bunch of really great people/riders from there; some faster, some slower. I've learned to ride with both. The fast guys are great because they push me. The slower ones are great because I get to motivate them. I tend to just throw out a planned ride and we just see who shows up. I also have a great riding buddy that keeps me grounded. I know that when we are going out every bump is a jump and every rock will be sessioned. It's like being twelve again. He lets me know that not every ride is a training ride. The family rides too, but they are inconsistent still, but I love it when they are there.


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

I ride 99% of the time alone. Being I am a racer geek, I have a training program that I am following for most of the year. As a result, riding with a bud doesn't really lend itself to structured training. That being said, there are a few guys that I will ride with in the fall when the season is winding down and just riding for the pure pleasure of it is nice. And we are all similar pace, so no one is dropping anyone, save for a few testosterone sessions in some sections of singletrack!


----------



## McBen (Dec 29, 2012)

it depends.


----------



## Hompie (Jul 28, 2012)

50/50

Alone in the week as its difficult to schedule, it's fun, allows to be selfish,nmostly familiar locations. 

And on Sunday we meet with a group of 10 at 8:30. New locations, pushes you cause the group sets the pace. It's different and more challenging. By 12 we go home. Great routine.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Mostly alone.

SPP


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

toscano said:


> Because of my job I have little time for my leisure, I can not plan rides with my friends, so often I pedal alone. The first few times I did not like it, now I enjoy the full benefits of this situation.
> And you?


I end up doing about 2/3 of my rides alone. I'm fine with that, though I tend to stick to the more well-traveled of familiar places when alone (though not always). When riding with others, I like it best when there are 2-4 of us.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm 50/50 - my preference is to ride with one or two other people (more and it becomes cumbersome and requires stopping to collect the group more often), as it's safer in case someone gets hurt (the trails I'm on are generally technical) and also we have a lot of bears and some cougars so conversation and extra bodies are welcome. But as with most who've posted, sometimes you have a small window of opportunity or it's a spur of the moment idea, in which case I'll get out by myself. I try to stick to more popular trails in that case.


----------



## speed metal (Aug 22, 2004)

Alone. When I go ride I know what I want to do and I don't want to babysit somebody or somebody babysit me. A group ride on occasion is OK if there's not a bunch of stopping, waiting and talking when stopped. Just me.


----------



## No Agenda (Aug 28, 2011)

Alone more than 99% of the time.

My friends who ride have a different agenda than me - I'm pure XC; covering as many miles as possible in the least amount of time (but all over the mountains, so is that AM?), while my friends who ride are far more on the jumping, log rides, and sessioning front.

It's still interesting to see how the other half operates from time to time.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Usually downhill with buddies, and XC/ "All Mountain" alone.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd say that 60% of the time, I ride alone. 30% of the time is with my wife and the remaining 10% is with friends.


----------



## DBI (Dec 27, 2011)

Almost exclusively solo. I enjoy getting into "the zone" where I'm only focused on trying to make my heart explode, kill my legs and think about what's for dinner. I ride in a city park so the riding area is fairly small and there are always a few people out riding. So if something does happen, I don't have to worry about no one finding me.

But for the first time yesterday, I rode with some friends. It was their second time riding and now they say they're hooked. Hopefully these will be two new people that can join the trail maintenance party


----------



## brettj5 (Mar 9, 2012)

I ride with my brother sometime. But, I prefer to ride by myself most of the time. I like to just pedal and think without to worry about other riders.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

*******#77 said:


> Those of you that do bike alone; do you carry more gear than you would if you rode constantly with others? I only ask because I carry a lot of supplies with me when I ride especially when alone. I could pretty much survive a night on the trail if I needed. I try to prepare for a worst case scenario. Any others ride with this mentality?


Your question contains the answer.
Personally I use my mtb or cx bike to visit wild places, within reason I prepare for a worst-case scenario.

About the amount of water to carry that some of you have talked about, this is a very serious issue, it is not a silly question as aluminum vs carbon vs titanium.
My wife and I in summer 2006, had an experience from which we came out well only because we were very well trained.
During an integral crossing of a Croatian island we drank about 6 liters of water in 2, but the goal was still far away, valleys and mountains never end ...
The following year when I chose my Stumpjumper one of the arguments was the preparation for 3 bottle cage.


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

toscano said:


> Your question contains the answer.
> Personally I use my mtb or cx bike to visit wild places, within reason I prepare for a worst-case scenario.
> 
> About the amount of water to carry that some of you have talked about, this is a very serious issue, it is not a silly question as aluminum vs carbon vs titanium.
> ...


Little does she know, you only half filled up your bottles on that day haha!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

... next time I'll be more careful... think that at the last minute I added a 1.5 liter Sigg in my backpack otherwise I would not be here writing...


----------



## cannonman0811 (Aug 15, 2012)

I am still very much a noob. But my room mate and I started riding at the same time. Well almost, he rode in highschool (several years ago now) so he was on a similar learning curve. It helps that hes my best friend and we do everything else together i.e. climbing, hiking, fishing, etc. But I do really enjoy the days when I get out on my own. I have taken to riding with headphones in, just loud enough to hear them over the rushing wind, but not so it blocks out other people yelling a heads up. Just set up an awesome play list and flow :-D 
Although it is comforting to know that when I ride with a partner there is someone who knows where my insurance card and emergency contacts are in case things get squirrely haha!


----------



## ephillipsme (Dec 23, 2012)

interesting question, I have in the past preferred to ride with friends, but in the past as I had young children it was hard to always coordinate times and did a lot of solo rides, Now my youngest is 8 and this past summer started to show an interest in Mountain Biking and now, I am riding with her when possible. It is great to share your passion with your kids.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

My work schedule is extremely unpredictable, so after 'scheduling' many rides with others, and then having to cancel at the last minute, I find it simpler just to ride alone.

The solitude of riding alone can be nice, although many times a riding partner would be nice. But, they'd likely just end up waiting for me anyways....


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

osokolo said:


> if i have a choice - it is always riding with friends... love the banter, encouraging, teasing, help, jokes etc that the group will provide over riding alone...
> 
> will ride alone only if no one else is available to ride with...


This. Riding with buddies makes the ride more memorable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

[QUOTEoh no, it ain't what you think...these were not your stereotypical euro-style road snobs, they drank too much beer for that[/QUOTE]

About snobs (snob is from latin = sine nobilitas = without nobility of character) they are so many, and here they use not only road bikes... 
They would need a lot of beers, many more than you can think...
But the problem is repeated about kayaking, canyoning, hiking. Many people here in Europe do not understand the spirit of things. That is all.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I go it alone because I like to go my own pace and change my route if I feel like it.


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

I ride alone 95% of the time. If I want a social ride I take the road bike out and go for a spin with some friends, but on the MTB I am a little busy (and more serious) about riding. When I ride at night I do at least call a friend (who knows the trail) and let him know I'm riding and an ETA when I should finish and/or ride on one of the nights that the local club rides. There is something about knowing that if I have a bad crash miles from the truck a helping hand isn't too far away. I have learned to never rely on your cell phone being where you can get it or working when you do!!


----------



## Maverick005 (Sep 7, 2012)

I never ride alone my trusty trail dog goes everywhere I do and then some, Id say its 50/50 with me n dog, or me dog and friends with bikes.

I enjoy showing people new trails or doing stuff on same old trails they never thought of before like lines or jumping through stuff or over sections.

Today it was just me and my best mate (dog) and it was epic, always is with him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

R+P+K said:


> I go it alone because I like to go my own pace and change my route if I feel like it.


I totally agree, in my opinion freedom is never enough.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Ryan The VW Tech said:


> I'd rather have one of those bad ass trail loving dogs to join me / my wife and I then other people lo


I here ya - Lily at Trailside - YouTube

I'd love to have a dog like this.

Winters = Usually alone.
Summer = Hot, I'd rather be with someone.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I enjoy both. Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't.

I have one friend that can usually push my limits but sometimes schedules don't coincide. I have other friends that I also enjoy riding with but don't like to push as hard or ride as long as I do. So if I want a long ride and the buddy that pushes my limits can't meet up, I will ride by myself. 

Then sometimes I ride by myself because I just want to.


----------



## aethalin (Jan 14, 2013)

I tend to ride by myself, but I can sometimes drag my friend into riding with me. she doesn't really like climbs or rocky trails though. I just don't really know any other people who mountain bike. I feel that I would slow them down too much as well. It nice by yourself though. I can ride as fast or slow as I want. I can even goof off or try training specific sets. 

I would like to try riding with people sometime though.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Great thread!

Last year has been 99% with one of my best friends. Dude is a race horse, love ridin with the man.

Sometimes friends from his work come. Sometimes friends from my work come. We have had a few bigger groups. Always at least us two.

He rides more than i do, and does road rides with a few of his friends during the week. I figure ill be doing a few mid week rides my self this year and will enjoy the calm headspace of a solo ride.

But damned if it isnt *way* more fun to ride with someone who pushes you to be better. Riding with people who climb better, sprint better, down hill better all make you better. Finding a riding partner who is your match in overall speed and trail attack but *better* at one or more of those is priceless.


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

i dont have friends




































that bike.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

When I was younger I rode with friends all the time, but my life has changed and don't really have time for friends so I go it alone a couple times a week after work. Over this past summer my wife and I pedaled together around once a week and that I liked wwe were able to spend some QT and relax with each other and push each other during our rides. So as for riding with or without friends I would rather without friends as it allows me to clear my head and don't have to have nonsense small talk on the trail.


----------



## jekyllrob (Oct 12, 2012)

I used to only bike with friends, the more I got into it the less patient I got waiting around for everyone to meet up 


Now I'm usually on the trails by 11 am with my straggler friends meeting up around 2:30


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

I have my own business and often don't plan my rides too well, preferring to knock out work in the morning and then ride in the afternoon. I also have my own training schedule, so my easy and hard days don't always match up with the group rides.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

I like to go early in the morning, get to the trailhead about sunrise a little before, cuz i like to be out all day till the point i'm worried about running out of daylight. So i guess being like that its hard to get people to go that has the same amount of passion about rinding as you do. So i usally go alone that way i dont have to wait on people and i go at the pace i wanna go. sometimes though i go with another person and they are all out for a couple hours then there done and don't wanna go any further.

I supposedley have ADD so i have a script for Adderall that also helps out alot


----------



## Lovedirt (Jan 16, 2013)

I ride with both but like to ride more alone tho . I can do what i want and take my time .


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)

Also like riding by myself. Like the freedom it brings.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Buying and playing xbox with friends or buying another bike and biking alone? Easy: Bike.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Mostly solo. I don't like riding with people that want to talk the entire time we are riding, and as a mid-50's guy, most of my friends that would be compatable riding partners want to ride the couch, or if they are active, they want to golf. One buddy bought a bike 2 years ago, went riding twice, and I think his bike hasn't been touched since then. To cold/I'm busy/can't make it/it's raining/some other lame excuse. Not against group rides, but there is something to the solitude - me and the trail - that is very appealing.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I do both, right now I've been riding alot with a buddy, but I will go through phases where I ride alone. It really just depends on circumstances and how I feel.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

I typically ride alone and love the fact that I can really let go of reality while on the trails. It's amazing where my mind drifts when my only concern is not crashing!


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a regular group I ride with at least once a week because I really enjoy their company, but I do like to go out by myself as well. I work nights, so it is difficult for me to schedule more than our once a week ride. It is really cool to just decide I want to ride, jump on the bike and go burn through a 10 miles or so wherever I want, as fast as I want, just to clear my head before work.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

99% of the time I ride alone, I have a few friends that irregularly bike and one that bikes alot but lives 100 miles or so from me so only get to ride with him a few times each year. My oldest daughter seems to want to take a liking to biking so may have some hope for more regular rides with others....


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

My constant ride buddy must have felt my bad vibe against him and is not bugging me for rides anymore. I kinda got tired babysitting him and riding at his pace and at his most convenient schedule. The downside though I just lost a regular bike buddy who actually rides constantly and not just a weekend rider. So...


Alone again...naturally.


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

i like to bike either way. biking a lone lets me go at my own pace and biking with a friend makes me push my self to bike harder


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

I am mid-40s guy. I find that the older I get, and the better I get at it, the less patience I have for people whose main purpose is to make friends/socializing or brag about their expensive boutique bikes rather than the riding itself. Therefore I ride alone.

I also ride motocross, and find it is quite opposite. The older you get, and the better you get at it, you make riding friends in motocross.


----------



## A.P. (Jan 12, 2004)

I ride XC/Trail and road alone most of the time due to time constraints (kid, job, etc.) I'd love to ride more often with other peoples, but I need to be in control of the biking schedule to make it work and I want to get the most out of the time I have. It's just much more difficult to plan a ride with others...and if I have time for a 2h ride, I don't want to waste 30 minutes waiting in the parking lot, etc.

It may sound selfish, but I feel that's what you need to do when riding time is scarce.

When I get to ride my DH bike, I usually ride with friends however.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

I ride by myself 99% of the time, which is more of function of my schedule and being new(er) to the area than anything else. I really enjoy the peace and quiet of being alone in the woods with my bike. 

Advantages:
1. I'm always riding at the pace I want to
2. My rides can be as long (or as short) as I want them to
3. I can spend 30 minutes playing around on a trail feature if I want to

Disadvantages:
1. Because I'm never pushed, I'm riding slower than I did 5-10 years ago and I'm pretty sure that I can't blame ALL of that on age. Fact is I've gotten lazy on the bike.
2. My technical skills (modest at best) are improving VERY slowly. Again, because there is no one there to push me. What I learn in 30 minutes playing on trail features by myself, I could probably pick up in a few minutes by seeing someone do it a few times and/ or coach me.
3. I spend more time now in my late 40's wondering how long it will take for me to get myself out of the woods if I have a serious accident, like say a 1" stick skewering my calf, than I ever did. Come to think of it, 20-25 years ago, those kind of thoughts NEVER entered my mind. Being indestructible and immortal was nice while it lasted.

I will always enjoy my time alone on the bike, but there are definite benefits to be had by riding with others at least occasionally. 

If anyone in central CT wants to help a fellow biker out, send me a PM once all this white stuff disappears!


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

In the 90's when I was single or had a "housefly" of a girlfriend, I usually rode with a pack of 3-5 riders that all loved to smoke weed and take chances on the trail. I guess when your in your twenties and don't have that much responsibilities, you find yourself riding with people that all have similar common dominators in life. As I settle down, got married and had kids, I don't smoke, take better care of my diet and have narrowed down my riding partners to around a handful. Unfortunately, we can only get together when our schedule allows. I have the advantage of being only 20 minutes from Skeggs and other nice trails, so I usually ride alone, but there is usually local riders there as well. I have joined some groups to find other riders and I figure in time you meet new people eventually. The sport just spawns new friendships.


----------



## RDI (Mar 14, 2005)

50/50 - I have a regular group of riding buddies that ride MTB 50% of the time and road the rest. I only ride in the dirt now. I like both actual riding experiences equally but I like the competition, joking around and post ride grub with a group better. 

I don't; however, like all the distractions leading up to the ride. I prefer not to have to be at a certain location at an exact time instead of a window of 15 minutes or so, dealing with route issues usually to avoid technical sections and people at the last minute saying that they need for us to cut the ride short bc something came up.


----------



## APhotoSchool (Mar 25, 2013)

After a bunch of my friends who I rode with moved away, I kind of started riding less and less. Then I started heading out on my own. I love riding on my own but find that I push my limits about 10x harder which I guess is both good and bad.... When I don't have much time riding by myself works best, when I do have a full day I always prefer rolling with a friend or two. Just not too many because I hate stopping all the time...


----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

I like both, alone I discover alot but if I ride with someone else I like to ride with someone that we can push each other, I hate pit stoppers
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Mstate060 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive ridden alone a few times and appreciate the solidarity of the situation. The majority of the time I ride with a good buddy that Ive known for years. He got me into the sport and now I am addicted. We might not see each other for the entire winter but once April rolls around, its like we didnt miss a beat.


----------



## bmreal (Jun 18, 2010)

Mostly alone.

Used to ride with the wife all the time until the newer baby showed up. There are plenty of groups to join throughout the week but schedules don't always match up. I Finally convinced a few guys I work with to join me and I don't mind the company when they don't flake. If they aren't around during the week then I just go about my own business and hit the trails alone.
On the weekends, I always find time to get my 10yr old daughter out on a trail or 2. She is probably the one partner I haven't a complaint about.


----------



## taylorbrian77 (Dec 16, 2012)

Riding alone is fun, but I think I push myself harder when I ride with my group of 3-4 friends. Endoing face first into a tree and not having any witnesses to laugh about it with isn't nearly as rewarding. In my opinion sharing the experience is half the fun, not to mention trees aren't nearly as talkative as my friends when I stop for water.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow I'm surprised how many of you guys mostly ride alone. I've got a great group of 3-5 guys who I do most of my rides with. We usually plan weekend rides and spend the whole day riding, smoking and maybe a beer or two afterwards. We all ride at about the same pace and just have a blast out there.

We do a lot of weekend trips to bike parks. We end up driving up camping and riding for a few days. Good times, I love doing packing up spending weekends like that.

I also do quick after work solo rides. I get bored riding alone, so I keep my solo rides short and fast. I'll try and get 10-12 miles in 90 minutes.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

The majority of my rides is solo. Reason being. As much as I like to ride with a friend or two. It always comes down to a waiting game. As there endurance is totally different than mine. When I ride alone. I'm able to do things at my pace.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

If it's mountain bike I ride with my roommate a lot. We go at the same pace, can descend pretty much the same speed and the guy is super reliable. I crashed and broke my face and hand last year. I had no idea where I was even though I'd ridden that trail dozens of times. I had friends with me at the time. After that I go super slow when I'm by myself. 

If it's on the road I'm either alone or I'm riding with my girlfriend. I'm trying to get her into mountain biking. She's interested but needs to finish nursing school first. I'm also trying to get her into scuba diving.


----------



## esocko (Jul 20, 2011)

My best friend got me into mountain biking a few years ago, and for a long time I only rode with him. Not only was there the camaraderie of riding with a friend, but I was able to learn just by following him. It also gave me a way to challenge/ push myself to try and keep up or at least not hold him up too much. Between my lack of experience and enjoyment of riding with a friend I couldn't imagine biking alone.

Then when I was out of work and had a significant amount of free time I began solo rides. I quickly discovered that while completely different, riding alone is equally beautiful. No one else, no music, just me the bike and the trail. It becomes a zen like meditative experience.

I really do enjoy both which means I'll always love being on my bike.


----------



## Astra2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Since my friend who got me into mountain biking had his second kid (hey, where did his free time go?) I've ridden alone. I tried to get my husband to go with me but he prefers the road (there was a lot of complaining about rocks in his way). I am slow and live in a place full of uber-atheletes (Boulder CO) so I prefer to go alone so I'm not holding anyone up.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Majority of the time I ride alone. I have friends that ride but its hard to meet up and when we do we all ride different.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

I ride alone most of the time. Several friends with bikes but not with the passion I have. With the exception of maybe a death in the family, I let nothing interrupt my early morning (and mostly solo) weekend ride. Get back at about the time the wife and kids are waking up. It works out great.

When my buddies do come, they usually whine about being tired, etc., and are satisfied with a ride one quarter of what satisfies me. Prefer to ride alone now. Just better that way.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Have to go solo to progress. I like to session features, such as skinnies, big rocks, and whatever else is available. I also like to challenge myself aerobically, pushing the speed on trails. 

To satisfy the latter in a group ride, I'd have to ride with XC racer boi types. Those types(where I'm at anyway), almost to a man, do NOT session tech elements, or even ride them for the most part.

I do attend local club group rides, and enjoy them. There is no group of riders that ride enough, are local enough, and ride the way I like to ride.


----------



## Roadkyll (Aug 23, 2012)

I ride alone, i thought i had a friend that was going to be a good riding partner,but it turns out he is just a fakebook mountain biker, you know hey look,im a mountain biker because i put pics of my mountain bike on fakebook,not that i wouldnt mind having a reliable person to ride with to challenge each other, and just in case something would happen.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Both.

Although it's nice being pushed further by friends, sometimes they can hold you back. In a train you have to worry about people behind and in front of you. I do enjoy the conversation and light competition. When I bike alone I can go my own speed and find my limits. And I can listen to music without being rude


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I prefer alone for the most part. Allows me to go my own pace. I can push myself if I feel like it without having to worry about leaving someone in the dust. Or I can just take it easy and enjoy the ride, and not have to worry about being left in the dust. Also if I feel like taking a break in the middle of the trail, I can. 

Group rides are fun. But I tend to push myself to far often to my own detriment on group rides.


----------



## Ninjaterratr (Mar 6, 2013)

Both for me. Depends upon how others are feeling. If they don't want to go with me then I will take off on my own. It isn't to bad being alone cause you can just go at your own speed. However it sucks if you find a cool feature that you would like to share with friends.


----------



## Cenzobear (Oct 30, 2012)

I tend to be a lone wolf when I ride simply because, as most have already said, then I can ride when I want, at the speed I want, and how I want. Not to mention most of my buddies are roadies, and the few mountain bikers among them lack the passion(and equipment) to ride with the way I do. I will, however, never pass up a group ride or ride with friends. Those are still crazy fun, just in a different matter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jimsmetona (Jul 26, 2011)

I like to ride with or without friends. But mostly I just like to ride.


----------



## leonardojones (Apr 11, 2013)

I love go biking with friends.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

It varies. I have one buddy that I would consider my riding "partner". We used to ride together 2 or 3 times per week because we worked together. Then things changed and now we have conflicting work schedules but we still manage to throw something together once or twice per month (usually short, twilight rides). I have other friends I get together to ride with but it is infrequent...that random shot in the dark call on some afternoon "hey we are heading to X trail, you down?" or "hey wanna hit Burke next weekend?". I like riding with others, in small groups. Its fun especially on longer rides. I wouldn't say any of us are competitive, we just have a good time. Have always thought about joining a group ride organized by my LBS but I have heard mixed things about the ego/competitiveness of that crew. 

I ride solo probably 75% of the time but always with my two Labs...so not really alone. Those rides are usually my favorite. Riding with my dogs is something special to me and them (they start freaking out and jumping around as soon as I grab my pack and then they see me walk out of the barn with my bike). I don't think I hold back when I'm alone and I always let someone (usually my wife) know where I will be and when I expect to be home.

Either way I try to be on my bike at least 3 times per week even if it is my "out the door" ride on a dirt road/snowmobile trails.


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm an extreme intrevert but prefer riding with someone or a group. Yeah, kind of a conflict. I was very fortunate to find someone with personal and riding comonalities. Unfortunately, schedules only allow us to get together about once every couple weeks. So I'll continue to ride alone until I luck upon other persons whom I can tolerate.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Both. I never night ride alone though. Ill start in the evenings on local rogue trails then hang out at a bar or something and hit roads home at night. Usually make for a loooong evening 6pm-midnight of riding/hanging out. Been doing it on the ss lately and am feeling great! 

Ill take a ride with groups or 1 or 2 friends. Doesn matter. If I plan a ride in riding weather someone tag along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*sometime alone*

without gps , only the map , sometimes without cell phone but don't with the camera !!!!!
I'm a freeeebiiiiiiiiiird !!!!!


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I almost always ride solo. I find that I need some time away from other human nervous systems. Riding usually fulfills that need.


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have exactly one friend that rides, and she lives in another state. I've ridden with her once.

I have only seen one other person riding mtb in the three years I've been doing this, lots of horses though....


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

"I Ride Alone" with apologies to George

I ride alone, yeah
With nobody else
I ride alone, yeah
With nobody else
You know when I ride alone
I prefer to be by myself

Every morning just before breakfast
I don't want no coffee or tea
Just me and good buddy Water
That's all I ever need
'Cause I ride alone, yeah
With nobody else
Yeah, you know when I ride alone
I prefer to be by myself


----------



## wARmachine15 (Jul 14, 2012)

I prefer to ride with my wife. She can pedal forever on the road and is the same skill level as me on the mountain so we're a good match.


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

I prefer to ride alone. I like to do it all. Climb to the top and roll down. Most of my buddies just want to go down. :banghead:

"But you cant have the down without the up" 

"nOteWAre Out"


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Roy Miller said:


> "I Ride Alone" with apologies to George
> 
> I ride alone, yeah
> With nobody else
> ...


Thank you for yet another song that will refuse to stop playing in my head on the next ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Alone. Pedal when I want, stop when I want, walk when I want, smoke when I want ... My pace, my place.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Alone 99.9999% of the time.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am usually alone as well. There was a time I begged people to ride with me, and tried to meet new people at trail heads, etc....then, I started getting faster and faster, and my milage kept getting longer and longer. So now I dont ride with anyone simply because most people just cant hang with me. I would love to get a trail dog or something though. That would be awesome.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

94krawler said:


> Majority of the time I ride alone. I have friends that ride but its hard to meet up and when we do we all ride different.


Same for me. There used to be a group of about 5 of us from work that would go, but now I work from home and hardly see them so it's hard to plan out. I saw a story recently that said in general people have less friends nowadays, so maybe that's why there's more and more folks riding alone.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

I swing both ways but I mostly ride alone due to scheduling conflicts. 

I think it's a different experience when you ride with someone or a group. It's fun and all but I like the ability to zone out by myself. You really get to leave the world behind when it's just you, your bike and the trail ahead.


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

I always ride alone. I only have one friend who is into mountain biking and he is building his bike right now. Other than him, none of my friends are into riding. It's ok with me, this way I won't be waiting on anyone or be getting left in the dust!


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mostly with friend because for me riding is also a social event. But i do go out for solo rides if i'm in need of a ride and can't motivate my buddy's. Both ways are good, blabla or zen. As long as the wheels are rolling.


----------



## dvdslw (Sep 20, 2012)

I ride alone most of the time but welcome anyone to ride with me as long as they are close to the same skill level. I only have one bike (mtb) and use it for dual duty, I try to go on-road at least once a week for a 30-40 mile run to keep my legs strong and once a week through the trails for some real fun. Now that I'm older I don't like riding alone in the woods here in central Florida because there are Bears and Gators lurking through the trails so I'm always looking for some kind of creature to take a nibble! Having the extra person with me takes away that feeling and we just enjoy the ride.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I ride alone 99% of the time. There's usually a scheduling conflict or something with buddies. I'd like to ride with some faster/better riders than me to learn from. Hoping to join a couple group rides here shortly to help with that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

dvdslw said:


> I ride alone most of the time but welcome anyone to ride with me as long as they are close to the same skill level. I only have one bike (mtb) and use it for dual duty, I try to go on-road at least once a week for a 30-40 mile run to keep my legs strong and once a week through the trails for some real fun. Now that I'm older I don't like riding alone in the woods here in central Florida because there are Bears and Gators lurking through the trails so I'm always looking for some kind of creature to take a nibble! Having the extra person with me takes away that feeling and we just enjoy the ride.


Yeah, I've been watching the Nat Geo channel a lot lately, and it seems you got a bunch of non-native wildlife that could interfere with your rides too.


----------



## steve.ski (Feb 3, 2011)

Both. I'm getting back into riding and therefore building up my cardio and endurance. So taking solo rides allows me to work on getting back into shape.

I have a buddy that's been riding solid for 3-4 years, and he's always up for a ride. 

Best of all, I just bought my son a Giant Revel for his 11th birthday. He's all about mountain biking now. Built in riding buddy!


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

With my handle, do you have to ask?


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Put me down as a single rider also. The wife really isn't into biking plus I go too early for her liking ( around 5:00am ) I can hit the trails here just as the sun is coming up. I can go some days for miles before anyone else comes.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

I used to enjoy riding in groups of all sizes, but for most of the past 5-6 years I've been riding 95% solo. Seems like when you get a group of mountain bikers together - especially experienced riders - what starts out as a "ride" instantly becomes a race. There's always one or two or three (or more) people who push the pace to an insane level to prove how fast/manly they are (and thus how small their junk is.) These are the same guys who post every ride to Strava and brag online and in person about how many miles they've ridden lately. Yeah, every once in a while, those sorts of "rides" are fun, but if I want to race, I'll enter a real race. I quit riding with these knuckleheads. The beauty of riding alone is you choose your own pace, distance, and route. You stop whenever you want, for however long you want. I enjoy listening to music while I ride, but doing that on a group ride is anti-social. And, to rant some more, there are groups who ride in our local trails in packs of 15 or more on a regular basis. There's nothing more annoying than yielding the uphill for a mile-long train of riders. Literally, I've seen these groups stretch for a mile or more and waited 10 minutes for them to pass. Meh. (Not to mention our local land manager has specifically posted that part of mountain biker etiquette is not to ride in groups larger than 12, which these groups casually ignore.) If I ride in a group, the group has to be 5 or smaller and all should be of equivalent skill and speed level. About the only situation where I can see a group ride as a benefit over solo is if you're riding out in the middle of nowhere - better to have a partner or a small group in the event of emergency.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

Earthpig said:


> I used to enjoy riding in groups of all sizes, but for most of the past 5-6 years I've been riding 95% solo. Seems like when you get a group of mountain bikers together - especially experienced riders - what starts out as a "ride" instantly becomes a race. There's always one or two or three (or more) people who push the pace to an insane level to prove how fast/manly they are (and thus how small their junk is.) These are the same guys who post every ride to Strava and brag online and in person about how many miles they've ridden lately. Yeah, every once in a while, those sorts of "rides" are fun, but if I want to race, I'll enter a real race. I quit riding with these knuckleheads. The beauty of riding alone is you choose your own pace, distance, and route. You stop whenever you want, for however long you want. I enjoy listening to music while I ride, but doing that on a group ride is anti-social. And, to rant some more, there are groups who ride in our local trails in packs of 15 or more on a regular basis. There's nothing more annoying than yielding the uphill for a mile-long train of riders. Literally, I've seen these groups stretch for a mile or more and waited 10 minutes for them to pass. Meh. (Not to mention our local land manager has specifically posted that part of mountain biker etiquette is not to ride in groups larger than 12, which these groups casually ignore.) If I ride in a group, the group has to be 5 or smaller and all should be of equivalent skill and speed level. About the only situation where I can see a group ride as a benefit over solo is if you're riding out in the middle of nowhere - better to have a partner or a small group in the event of emergency.


I am one of those "fast/manly" guys you mention. Without sounding like a douce.....If you are riding with a group of..as you say.."especially experienced riders" then you should expect to ride at the speed the group ends up riding at. If you cant keep up, then you are with the wrong group. Ride at your own pace.

As for rides being posted, etc, etc, there are guys like myself who are VERY concerned with going faster, beating times, and over all improving our MTB skills. There is nothing wrong with gauging yourself. And, as a experienced rider I APPRECIATE individuals who post their times, etc as it lets me know where I stand with my times. At the end of the day people are sharing and that is wonderful not only for individual riders, but for the sport.

As for groups and them getting in the way, that never bothers me personally. I dont care if your fast, slow, serious, or recreational. I love MTB'ing and I love it when people get out and do it. It is the one thing in life you can do your entire life and it will always be fun.

I do 100% agree with not riding alone in unfamiliar or dangerous places.

DISCLAIMER; This is the internet. I meant no disrespect or pun in my reply. Interpret it as you wish, Im just conversing.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

tommyg80 said:


> I am one of those "fast/manly" guys you mention. Without sounding like a douce.....If you are riding with a group of..as you say.."especially experienced riders" then you should expect to ride at the speed the group ends up riding at. If you cant keep up, then you are with the wrong group. Ride at your own pace.
> 
> As for rides being posted, etc, etc, there are guys like myself who are VERY concerned with going faster, beating times, and over all improving our MTB skills. There is nothing wrong with gauging yourself. And, as a experienced rider I APPRECIATE individuals who post their times, etc as it lets me know where I stand with my times. At the end of the day people are sharing and that is wonderful not only for individual riders, but for the sport.
> 
> ...


If the intent of the group is to ride as hard and fast as possible and that's understood at the outset, great. If the intent is to ride a "normal" pace that allows for conversation, but you're treating the social group ride as a race well, then, you're a d__che. (Not you in particular; more of the "you" in the general sense.) I used to be that d__che who pushed the pace on every ride, so I've been there. I enjoy group rides these days that are about socializing, not racing.

And yeah, I used to obsess about improving my speed, time and skill. It's like heroin - addicting, but never gets you anywhere - there will always be somebody faster and better than you are. Mountain biking is about fun, not numbers on your Garmin. (I mean "you" in the general sense.) Comparing yourself to others is, well, d__chey (or at least a mark of insecurity.) (And I mean "yourself" in the general sense.)

When your local land manager specifically notes on its website that riders should travel in packs of 12 or smaller in its list of local mountain biker trail etiquette, but you (in the general sense) choose to ignore that, it's no different than failing to yield the right of way to the uphill rider or riding off trail. Failure to use good etiquette is a surefire sign you're a d__che. (And I mean "you" in the general sense.)

If mega group clusterfeck rides at breakneck speed and posted to Strava are your thing, more power to you. (And I mean you in the general sense.) It's all about preferences and choices - to each their own.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I ride alone on occasions, but its not that often. There are times when we would get a big group to go on one ride. There can be up to 15 guys in our group at one time if the day just happens to work for everyone. With kids and family, its rare so our group averages around 5-8 people. Some of us are more experienced than others in certain aspects. I'm not much of a downhiller, so I lack the aggressiveness to keep up with up with some of them. Some of my friends are just nuts, or at least I think so. What I do excel at is climbing and thats where a few people start to lag. But, we wait for each other either way. We're there to ride together. Its not a race. Its time for us to spend some time away from the families, be in a natural environment with friends that we hardly see. Thats what our big rides are all about. I love the riding, but nothing beats the beer we have afterwards at the closest bar either talking about the ride, families and just catching up.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Solo future*

My usual mountain bike riding buddy is moving to California so I'll be pretty much solo soon. I can always jump in with a group ride advertised on line and get company if I need it but I'm a solo type person anyway. Most road rides are also solo though my wife joins me on occasion.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

I am brand new to the sport so I don't know anyone that MTB's other than my brother. Who lives a few hours away and is WAY better than me. I am doing my first group ride tomorrow, it's just an entry level bike ride so we will see how it goes. It's in the park that I usually go to, so maybe they can show me how to defeat that stupid rock that has bested me twice already. lol.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

I want to ride alone...but after my sister's BF had to be airlifted out of Northstar after being knocked out for 1-2 hours, and subsequently sent to the ICU, I'm a little worried about doing so. I know my limits, and I have a lot more fun pushing them than modestly riding, but I don't want to push them and end up like him. Especially because I ride where there are no lifts and no people...does anyone know how far the range on life alert is?


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Alone.

But I do love it when I spot someone else on the trail, and then use them as a rabbit and chase 'em down. Sometimes it's easy, sometimes not. Either way I try to chat with the rider at the next junction, at least say "what's up? Having a good ride?" Sometimes we go our separate ways, which is just fine, other times it ends up being a ride with a new friend.

Had a great time yesterday riding the Colorado Trail in the opposite direction of many of the CT racers, who just headed out Sunday. Great people, and interesting quick conversations before heading back to my own solo epic. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Thyamine (Jul 3, 2013)

I mostly enjoy riding with friends although it can be tough to get schedules to match up. A quick ride for exercise or to get out though is fine solo. And on vacation it can be relaxing just to ride and enjoy the day by yourself.


----------



## Desidus (Jun 27, 2013)

Group ride cancelled just because of a little lightning and rain and tornadoes... It was only a small tornado.. sheesh.

*sigh* one of these days I will get to be in a group ride.


----------



## Fico125 (Jul 6, 2013)

Definitely with friend..its boring riding alone


----------



## Left-ee (Jun 1, 2012)

uglyguy2 said:


> Alone 99.9999% of the time.


this.


----------



## CrazyJinx (Jul 19, 2013)

I never really went mountain biking alone. Always with friends but I'm the fastest so sometimes, I just go ahead of them and enjoy my alone time if I have to. It's good to have people with you just in case things go south. I will be biking alone soon though when all my friends go back to college (I graduated already)


----------



## higgins617 (Sep 14, 2009)

Bit of an old thread but exactly what I've been thinking about thanks to my lack of any riding buddies at all. I think riding with people you like is an extremely important part of the sport. It makes everything more fun when you can share sweet trails or maybe a new rig. I feel that having someone else who shares your passion will only cause your interest in it to grow. And that is something I just can't seem to find


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Riding with friends somehow ends up too competitive most of the time. Riding with the wife is too slow most of the time. Riding solo or with my daughter is usually just right.


----------



## CanyonDad (Dec 6, 2011)

Love riding with my kids and wife, other than that I much prefer to be on my own. Great think time and no competitive bs with your buddies.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Very rarely alone, almost always with the BFF's (best furry friends).


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

^^ They look like awesome riding buddies!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Jet Fuel said:


> ^^ They look like awesome riding buddies!


They are, they also make sure that I get our regularly. And they never complain about any thing.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I mostly ride alone, mainly for lack of riding buddies.

I don't mind doing road alone, most times I prefer it as I can set my own pace. The few friends I have that are into riding road aren't roadies, they're just people who like going on a bike ride once in a while. Soo, I spend more time worrying about them being behind me and dealing with traffic okay. I like that they want to ride, but it makes it less enjoyable for me that I have to ride at half my normal pace.

I've done a few group rides and have settled into groups of riders that matched my pace, and that was fun. I recently did a 80 mile charity road ride, and struck up a friendship along the way and we ended up doing the whole ride together; alone would have been pretty boring.

MTB, I much prefer to go with other people. I think its safer, if I crash and hurt myself it'd be nice to have someone around to help me out, same thing if I break down. Also I don't have the best sense of direction nor a great familiarity with the trails, so getting lost is a concern. And lastly, I'm not going to lie and say I don't find being alone out in the middle of the woods a little spooky at times.

Last few MTB rides have been alone though, I just have a hard time finding people to ride with as I have no riding buddies, more like just riding acquaintances.


----------



## shantyspark (Jan 18, 2013)

I ride alone the most but my wife has gotten into it in the last couple years and I really enjoy going with her. It is a slower and more melow ride when I am with her but so much fun to do together. Recently we have moved back to Ontario and closer to family and it has been great riding with them. Myu brother in law and my sisters in laws boyfriend and I went for a day of riding and it was great. We also entered a relay race together which was a lot of fun as well. Also on of my best friends from high school had gotten into riding while I was in Alberta so now we have gotten out for a few rides together which has been great. 

Last, when I ride alone and not going to far I will take my labradoodle with me as he loves to chase me on the bike.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Both for different reasons. I guess my preference is group because I like shooting the bull during our trail stops. My problem is coordinating time to ride with friends. I tend to be more flexible so I end up riding alone. 

The alone time is cool too because it allows me to explore new trails and features to show buddies when they can get out.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

We're very fortunate in that my wife and I started mtn biking at the same time, a little over a year ago. We both have the bug, just ordered fs bikes and brighter bike lights. We usually ride both days on the weekends she's in town and 2 - 3 times per week evening. I'm a little stronger on the ups, she's faster and does bigger drops on the downs. We have a blast!

Every other weekend she's out to town so I ride alone - fun, but not near as much. I use that time to push my endurance. During the summer we ride once a week with an organized group that breaks into skill levels - usually fun, but sometimes weird dynamics when everyone in a group isn't at the same fitness.

Now colder weather is settling in and fs bikes should be delivered at the end of November. I guess we're going to find out what snow riding is all about!


----------

